# The Ultimate Whacker



## sabreRED (Jan 15, 2006)

Alright I know some misguided people put lights and what not in their cars without any real use for them, some with good intentions, some not so much. But this guy definitly takes the cake. Watch this video, this guy should be in jail.

http://www.compfused.com/directlink/4422/


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

I doubt this asshat is a whacker in the pure sense of the word. It didn't look like he was playing cop as we've seen from other "couldn't pass the test" types out there.
What this is simply, is a puffed-up, self-absorbed, arrogant shit-head who found an angle to insulate himself from the inconveniences and relentless nuisances of the city of New York.
He can blow red lights, travel the wrong way on city streets, park illegally and basically avoid the uncompromising frustration that comes from being a law abiding NYC motorist.

And Sabre is right, this fucktard should have been arrested.


----------



## Danman (Nov 21, 2006)

now that makes me mad.. you could get him on many ch 90 violations i would have a field day.... and why hasnt any other leo picked him up using his lights...


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Danman said:


> now that makes me mad.. you could get him on many ch 90 violations i would have a field day.... and why hasnt any other leo picked him up using his lights...


I would think with all of the agencies floating around NYC in unmarked vics, it would be fairly easy for him or anyone for that matter to pull off what this nit wit was doing.

We have a dept Chaplin who is also a Chaplin for the FD and he feels the need to have red strobes in his vehicle too. I only saw him use them once while he was sitting parked on the sidewalk watching a house burn. Scratch that twice, he also used them to stop cars so someone could cross the street.


----------



## honor12900 (May 9, 2006)

What the hell is up with this dumb bastard. He should be locked up.


----------



## HELPMe (Dec 17, 2004)

What a dick he has his own parking space and everything but he cant get there fast enough...some people


----------



## gooday (Jul 20, 2006)

They make it way to easy for people to get L.E equipment. Good thing he's not a criminal for profit because thats a great get away car.


----------



## girlcop21 (Jul 20, 2004)

what a whack job! Obviously he doesn't care and while the NYPD "has parted ways" with Rabbi wanna be special, why didn't they part with the illegal lights from his vehicle as well?


----------



## MPDReserve (Jan 14, 2007)

This guy has got some balls. I don't know why they didn't have real police there to lock his ass up right after the interview.


----------



## 209 (Jun 18, 2005)

Could someone post a picture...My work computer has super net nanny which blocks almost everything. Thanks.


----------



## 1968SS (Nov 27, 2006)

It's a video of this Rabbi in a blacked out Vic with a serious light package flying through NYC traffic lit up with the siren going. They followed him around for weeks. But no pics.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

He must be a friend of Bloomburgs NYPD has not parted ways with him.
Port Authority and Tunnel Police have.
He is still a police Chaplin for NYPD.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

The Muslims are gonna flip out...


----------



## RCPD33 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _We have a dept Chaplin who is also a Chaplin for the FD and he feels the need to have red strobes in his vehicle too. I only saw him use them once while he was sitting parked on the sidewalk watching a house burn. Scratch that twice, he also used them to stop cars so someone could cross the street._




I know or knew a State (or so he claimed) Police Chaplain, who was also an auxiliary or special cop for Medford PD. I don't think he does much of anything these days, but he did and still has two fully equipped crown vics with blue lights, sirens and police mobile two-way radios installed, chipped to Medford and the State PD I believe. He definately has taken advantage of things over the years, but hey....he's a man of the cloth, so it's OK I guess, right? I always wondered how he got away with it all. What exactly are the rules or rights of PD Chaplains?


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2007)

RCPD33 said:


> What exactly are the rules or rights of PD Chaplains?


None I'm aware of. I know some chaplains get blue/red light permits, and I can see the need in extreme cases....getting to a mass trauma incident to deliver last rites, etc., but what that rabbi was doing is inexcusable.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

YOu gotta know that you are doing something REALLY wrong when the damn news follows you around with a helicopter.


----------



## Danman (Nov 21, 2006)

dumb idea he has.. but i like his car only if it was in the right hands


----------



## gooday (Jul 20, 2006)

Theres a guy who works programs at the jail and for months I thought we had an unmarked cruiser at the sheriffs dept. Well we dont, but he does and it has the hidden lights in the grill, the winshield and in the back window, the siren, Radio and even the spot light on the drivers door. The spot light must be so when he responds to the call with no authority he can find the house number easier so he can watch the cops do there thing and get in the way if they need him. I also noticed that before it never had a police intercepter decall, all of the sudden it does, We all joke we better check our cruisers for anything missing. Before you know it he will have a blue plate


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

This doesn't happen to be in western ma does it?


----------



## gooday (Jul 20, 2006)

No its not western Ma but it don't suprize me if there is more then one of these guys. I bet they both got badges to. These things are to dangerouse in the wrong hands.

Remember about two years ago the guy who got out of Norfolk County Jail after doing time was busted months later in Andover for Impersonating a Police Officer. He ordered a Norfolk County S.R.T B.D.U uniform with patches, Badge and all. Then went to New hampshire and purchased an unmarked cruiser with the whole package. He even had a girlfriend that he stayed with that though he was a real cop, He told her he worked for the Sheriffs office as a Deputy and that he was on a special team. He would leave in the unmarked in full uniform everyday and say he was going to work, and then go to some other job. He even had the girls mother and nighbors fooled. He was said to have pulled people over time to time also. He even got a blue police plate some how. Just think this guy had been in and out of jail a few times already and now he's on the North Shore playing cop. I guess a cop started to see him a little to often and felt something was up. Besides why the hell would someone who worked for Norfolk County Sheriff be all the way in Andover everyday and constently in an unmarked to top it off. Like I said this stuff is dangerouse in the wrong hands.


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

SOT_II said:


> This doesn't happen to be in western ma does it?


No, you're still safe. No one knows about your cruiser. Shhhh.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Too late, SOT...the Lee guys are putting the peak on you...


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Here ya go...

This is how I got it set up:

I'll get more pictures up later...I left it the dark blue MSP color just because I'm cool like that....


----------



## Imdisguysd (Sep 3, 2004)

There was a constable in Woburn who was a real whacker. He had a fully equipped Crown Vic. He always seemed to show up at incidents, sometimes before the PD would arrive. He was caught in Malden playing cop and ended up getting locked up. If I recall, he ended up doing some time. They're everywhere....

Great video by the way...


----------

